# Megavalanche auf Meta AM HT 650b ??



## Danimal (28. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ist hier zufällig schon jemand die Megavalanche auf dem o.g. Rad gefahren? Mich interessiert die Reifenwahl am Hinterrad und natürlich die Erfahrungen generell.

Cheers,
D


----------

